# Keeping the financial peace



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Financial issues are one of the leading causes for marital discord and divorce. What do you do to keep the financial peace in your household?

A few things we do include:

We save automatically - paycheck deductions, automated transfers

We paid off all of our old debts and live debt free

I watch our spending closely and let my wife no when we are under or overspending so that we can adjust

We sit down annually to review our financial status, particularly our retirement plans and our college savings plans, so that we stay aligned

How do you do?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

FalCod said:


> Financial issues are one of the leading causes for marital discord and divorce. What do you do to keep the financial peace in your household?
> 
> A few things we do include:
> 
> ...


Never really been an issue for us. We are both naturally frugal. We both err on the side of not spending. We've both always been big on saving and investing. We are both very debt averse.

Other than a mortgage, which we paid off 19 years early, we've never had any debt of any type. That includes credit card/car payment.... nothing.

We both spend so little naturally, that we've never had to track our spending. We just track the growth of the nest egg. 

As we've progressed through life and our financial position has continually grown stronger, we've fortunately been very well in sync on deciding when to loosen up a bit and how much. All those years of living so far within our means (which, by the way, wasn't some sort of horribly spartan existence; we enjoyed the hell out of life all along), now has us in a position where we can do pretty much anything we want. Once the last Jr. is out of college (two more years), things will be even wider open. 

We expect that we will be able to live a relatively frivolous (for us) retirement and still leave a significant legacy if we so choose.


----------

